# 9th Company: Roots Of Terror



## KAEPS133 (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9th Company Roots of Terror ist ein Action-RTS, dass auf  tatsächlichen Begebenheiten während der sowjetischen Militäroperationen  in Afghanistan beruht.
 9th Company erzählt die Geschichte eines zusammengewürfelten Haufens  junger Rekruten, die ein brutales Training in Uzbekistans Fergana Tal  absolvieren und das mit einem blutigen Gefecht mit aufständischen  Mudschaheddin -Kämpfern auf einem namenlosen Berg Afghanistans endet. Es  ist die Schlacht von Thermopylae in Neuauflage: ein Russe gegen 10  Afghanen!
 9th Company stellt im Detail die Geschehnisse dieser letzten  großangelegten sowjetischen Militäroperationen dar. Nur wenige kennen  die Geschichte: the 9th Company des 345. Guards Airborne Regiments wurde  bei “Hügel 3234” am 7. Januar 1988 unter Beschuss genommen. Sie konnten  die Übergriffe von beinahe 400 Mudschaheddin und pakistanischer Söldner  abwehren und ihre Position für ganze zwei Tage halten. Die Truppe  verlor nur 6 Männer und die weiteren 28 Soldaten wurden alle verwundet.  Zwei 9th Company Soldaten wurde posthum der Goldene Stern und der Titel  Sowjetischer Held verliehen.


Kriegsführung auf zwei taktischen Ebenen: nutzen Sie die Optionen  auf der Übersichtskarte und wählen Sie Ihre Mission oder erforschen Sie  12 einzigartige, hochdetaillierte taktische Karten Afghanistans.
Umwerfende 3D Grafik und eine spektakuläre Physics-Engine garantieren ein einmaliges Spielerlebnis.
Auszeichnungen und Moralsystem für jeden Charakter und  fortschrittliches Treffersystem für fahrbare Einheiten machen die  taktische Schlacht noch realistischer.
Ein komplexes System taktischer Möglichkeiten und  kontrollierter Feuerkraft für Infanterie-Einheiten, Stoßtrupps,  Aufklärer und Spezialeinheiten. Mehr als 80 verschiedene Einheitstypen.
Nichtlineare Missionstruktur.
Ein komplexes System taktischer Möglichkeiten und  kontrollierter Feuerkraft für Infanterie-Einheiten, Stoßtrupps,  Aufklärer und Spezialeinheiten. Mehr als 80 verschiedene Einheitstypen.
Systemematischer Erfahrungszuwachs der die Truppenmitglieder  mit jder Schlacht an Erfahrung zugewinnen lässt. Die Möglichkeit eine  militärische Eliteeinheit zu formieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9th Company: Roots Of Terror bei Steam für 4,49€​ 

Ich hab das Spiel vorhin beim durchsuchen von Steam gefunden und es sah doch ganz nett aus. Hatte vorher noch nie etwas von diesem Spiel gehört. Und bis jetzt hat es richtig spaß gemacht. Sogar mir, jemand der sogut wie keine Strategiespiele spielt. Kennt jemand von euch noch das Spiel und spielt es? Jeder der was nettes für den kleinen Geldbeutes sucht hat damit auf jedenfall etwas gefunden wie ich meine. Das einzige was schade ist, ist das es keinen Multiplayer hat. Ich werd morgen mal ein Gameplayvideo machen. Zu dem Spiel findet mal leider sogut wie garnichts im Internet.
​


----------



## Yoshi1982 (21. Juli 2011)

Hab das Spiel heute von Steam vorgeschlagen bekommen, weil ich viel vergleichbare Games hab. 
Wie ist das Spiel so? Kann man Einheiten bauen oder neue anfordern? Wie ist so der Spielablauf? Beschreib mal ein bisschen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Juli 2011)

Nunja es ist kein Aufbauspiel. Du bekommst deine Einheiten am Anfang einer Mission und musst mit denen dan auskommen. Manche Missionen sind dadurch natürlich ziemlich knackig. Besonders wenn ein Zeitlimit dazukommt. Aber ich glaube Men of War ist vergleichbar. Wobei ich es nicht genau sagen kann da ich bei dem Spiel nur die erste Mission bis jetzt gespielt habe.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (24. Juli 2011)

Nur die erste Mission? Dann scheint es ja kein Knaller zu sein


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Wie viel kostet es?


----------



## Yoshi1982 (28. Juli 2011)

8,99 bei Steam, aber das Spiel soll lt. vielen Berichten sehr schlecht sein. Ich kaufe es nie


----------

